# Unbelievable race Thurs. night



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Last Thurs. (12/13/07) me and Mike Clark were having a grudge match for the top spot in that last qualifying race. In the main, my truck ran 2.75 for the first time in history, but my truck was sliding a lot in the main. In the car class, I finished 2nd to Ronnie who was fast to be in the A. I got the problem worked out with my motor and should be golden-hot for next Thurs.

Andy Simmons #23


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Andrew,
It's Thursday again, you ready to rumble?

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike, right after you left last Thursday (Dec.20,2007) with skillet, I won the A-MAIN Truck race 2 laps ahead of 2nd place-Ronnie. I ran a 2.75 again. Jerry was leading the race and I was in 2nd on the same lap but he fell out when he said that he slowed up alot. Jerry came back and won the car race with a lap time of 2.64 and I finished 2nd with a lap time of 2.75 and finished 18 laps off the pace after a back-straightway gliche putting me in the wall on the carpet.


----------

